
Why the CIA is smearing Edward Snowden after the Paris attacks - kareemm
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-1126-greenwald-snowden-paris-encryption-20151126-story.html
======
krylon
I strongly suspect that the main reason for trying to blame Mr. Snowden is to
distract from the complete and utter failure of intelligence agencies to
prevent the attack (and other attacks before, of course).

The one remotely plausible reason given for the monstrous surveillance
apparatus is prevention of terrorist attacks, and once the public starts
noticing how that does not really work, we might start having a debate on what
we can _really_ do to prevent such attacks, like, oh, maybe trying to
understand the root causes that drive people to blow themselves up.

------
simon_000666
I don't think paris has anything to do with encryption or Edward Snowdon.
Perhaps the former CIA director should look closer to home :
[http://trisis.co.uk/blog/?p=2083](http://trisis.co.uk/blog/?p=2083)

